# Josh Davis has come a long way since Wyoming..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> DURHAM, N.C. -- Coming out of the University of Wyoming, Josh Davis did something that’s often tough to do when you’re just 22 years old. He took the less-than-ideal scenario that a prospective agent was laying out for him and accepted it as the truth. Then he hired the man to help him map out a plan.
> 
> "My agent Larry Fox always tells me to look at the forest not the trees," Davis said. "That’s the way we came into it coming out of my senior year.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Good, the last thing we needed on this team was another tweener.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA -- When the 76ers signed Josh Davis as a free agent in September, it appeared to be little more than a roster-filling move. As the preseason has worn on, however, Davis has started to open some eyes with his aggressive defense and his ability to step out and shoot the long ball.
> 
> "He’s done a very, very nice job and as impressed as I was in the summer and watching tape, having him as one of our players throughout training camp, he’s done some things that are very surprising," Sixers coach Jim O’Brien said. "He has a good understanding of the game and he just puts everything he has out there every time he’s on the basketball court."





> For many players coming from the Continental Basketball Association, as Davis has, just making an NBA roster is a goal.
> 
> Davis, however, sees it differently, and the opportunity to earn minutes was the single biggest factor in his decision to sign with the Sixers.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I made a mistake on Josh Davis. He is really a player i want on this team and I am sorry for calling him a useless tweener when we first signed him. I like his style of play and he hustles, makes everybody want to root for him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I made a mistake on Josh Davis. He is really a player i want on this team and I am sorry for calling him a useless tweener when we first signed him. I like his style of play and he hustles, makes everybody want to root for him.


Good Bye mr Brown


----------

